# folly beach pier



## saltwater junkee (Jun 1, 2005)

does anyone have any info on the folly beach pier...im deciding if i should attempt to fish from it or not.


----------



## Feeshunter (May 17, 2005)

They are catching some nice keeper trout close to shore. Some HUGE sheephead close to the end. I cought a few spanish there last weekend. whiting is pretty plentiful and the baby bues are everywhere hitting small pieces of shrimp.

I'll be there tomorrow King Fishin at the end of the pier. also hopin to get a few spanish to keep me busy. Goin out tonight to snatch up a few fiddlers for some sheephead action too.

Good luck,

The Rookie


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I might go there tonight and fish myself. Where aer you getting your shrimp for bait? I tried Morris Light yesterday and nothing...


----------



## saltwater junkee (Jun 1, 2005)

whats the best way to fish for kings and spanish off the pier? i have caught them in the gulf before in the surf but not on a pier...i do have a few gotchas.


----------



## Feeshunter (May 17, 2005)

The spanish hit gotcha plugs almost religiously. I have been catching alot of Spanish on Sabiki rigs. Just jig them next to the pier and something is bound to chomp on it. I have cought blues, spanish, whiting, perch, greenbacks, and even snagged a ray or 3.

AS for king fishing from the pier that is a whole other program. I recommend comming down one day and asking ALOT of questions and see the riggins. It is a trolly rigging system. You have 1 anchor line and one live bait line that slides along the trolly line. 

Its quite interesting. I am by no means a pro. I just started this year. But I am learning.

I am usually out on the end of the pier on sundays as it is my only day off.

The rookie


----------



## saltwater junkee (Jun 1, 2005)

i might just try for spanish then...whats the best location on the pier to fish for them and are there any special ways to fish the gotcha plug?


----------



## Feeshunter (May 17, 2005)

The spanish have been mostly clost to then end of the pier lately. I usually throw my gotcha like I am trying to hook a different state then jig it back to myself at a steady medium retrieve. Once the plug is below you just jig it up and down in short bumps as you pull it up then let it free fall and repeat. 3 to 4 tugs per lift is my usual. This works for blues and spanish.

Might think about a stop at walmart of the pier store and picking up a sabiki rig or 3. put a 1 oz weight on the bottom and drop it straight down next to the pier and jig it in either long bursts or in long 3 to 4 jigging bursts. Spanish usually hit on the way down or when the bait hits the bottom. Feels like they are trying to rip the rod out of your hand.

Good luck.

The Rookie


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

To clarify, if you are going to jig for Spanish mackeral, DO NOT buy a Sabiki rig. These are very light line, in the two pound range, that are used to catch bait. Buy Mackeral rigs to jig for Spanish, or make your own. Twenty pound test, about three feet, with four to five drop loops tied in it with long shank gold Aberdeen hooks. Walmarts here sell the Mack rigs for about a buck fifty. Hook on a regular weight and you are ready to jig. To add an extra touch, use a diamond jig or Stingsilver with a red treble hook on it, this seems to get more hits from bigger fish.


----------



## saltwater junkee (Jun 1, 2005)

ok if the spanish are not biting..what is one bait that will never fail to catch a fish off the pier?


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Shrimp and squid. Plenty of whiting off of Folly Pier.


----------



## Feeshunter (May 17, 2005)

Closer to the surf they catch alot of baby blues off small pieces of shrimp. but in agreement with johnny the whiting are plentiful. 

Fishing the south side of the pier there are artificial reef's almost the whole length of the pier.

Tight lines

The Rookie

BTW I will be there friday after 3 pm and sunday sun up to sun down.

Lots of sharks after dark if your lookin for a fight only.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Where are all of the "snags" on the pier? Someone had told me that there was one reef on the northside of the pier by the second roof structure in the middle of the pier. I was lucky and never got caught on a snag all day.


----------



## Feeshunter (May 17, 2005)

The worst snag is all the way at the end of the pier about 25 to 35 yards off the left side of the diamond. If you have a decent rod and reel you can cast beyond them and catch some pretty nice fish. There is a few places here and there that if you cast just right your might snag but not very often. Most times slow pulling on your rig brings up the rigs that hold yours.


Are you gonna be there friday afternoon or sunday?

The Rookie


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I'll have to meet you out there one day.

I may or may not be able to hit the pier this weekend. I'd like to go fishing on Fri, Sat, and Sun, but I do have to spend time with the girlfriend. I may be going out with a friend on his boat to the jetties on Saturday, so I'm not sure if I will be able to spank the planks.

I'll let you know if I do go out there.

Hey, what's the deal with the baitfish in the live tank on the diamond head? Is that there for the kingfishing that are livelining? I didn't see anybody out there using them except for some kids that were taking them out of the tank and cutting them in half for bait. They really didn't seem to be getting enough distance with their 6 and 7 foot sticks to get in the deep zone. Do you get free bait if you pay for kingfishing?


----------



## Feeshunter (May 17, 2005)

The bait tank is there for the kingfishers. We catch our own bait and keep it fresh in the tank. I have seen a few people pull some fish out and use it for cut bait but if they didnt put the fish in there they should be told to not remove them. When the people king fish there we make sure people follow the rules including the NO SHARK FISHING rule. But you cant control them all the time. 

Good luck wetting the lines in the jetties. Havent been able to get that way yet. Trying to buy a boat myself. I want to fish the shelf and the gulf stream. Dying for some Mahi Mahi on light tackle fishing.

HEading to the pier this afternoon to see whats biting. Hope to sneak a spanish or 2 in while I am there.

The Rookie


----------

